# Dinos pics ....Fuji GTR meet



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

not sure if anyone else has seen these yet?

just had a look through all 4 sections

Dino, great pictures as always :bowdown1::bowdown1:


EVENT>> R'S MEETING 2010 - PT.1 - Speedhunters


EVENT>> R'S MEETING 2010 - PT.2 - Speedhunters


EVENT>> R'S MEETING 2010 - PT.3 - Speedhunters


EVENT>> R'S MEETING 2010 - PT.4 - Speedhunters


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't like those links at all. Makes me want to spend money I don't have! :bowdown1:











And check out these brakes! Whoah!!










And as for the Z-Tune.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Great shots and write up :clap:

Just whish I could have been there :bawling:



Kadir said:


> I don't like those links at all. Makes me want to spend money I don't have! :bowdown1:


+1


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

im not jealous...

im not jealous...

im not jealous...

im not jealous...

im not jealous...

im not jealous...

im not jealous...

......


...


..


.


.
..
im jealous :wavey:


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

^exactly!! Some amazing pics there, I'll get there one day with mine. Or progress is so slow that either the oil will run out or it'll rust to bits before then!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Impressed by the pics and jealous for the camera 

Great work DCD! thanks for sharing.


----------



## SirRolf (Oct 23, 2009)

:flame:


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Big thanks for sharing that m8! Too awesome and enough inspiration to leave me in eternal overdraft from modding!
Loving that white 33 and white 32's most of all. Maybe oneday I'll be able to afford to keep a 33, 32 and rx7. Time to start buying lottery tickets me thinks


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

All uk car shows look shit now!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

WOW!


----------



## chico (Aug 24, 2002)

Dr Meat said:


> All uk car shows look shit now!


Lol too true!
Just awesome :bowdown1:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looked a good event

It's 5mins from miguels house 

Lucky bugger!!


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

Is that spoiler on back to front?


----------



## jOh4n (Jul 10, 2010)

Epic. Is this GTR meet held same time every year? what date was it held this year?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

jOh4n said:


> Epic. Is this GTR meet held same time every year? what date was it held this year?


every other year i think

last weekend from memory


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Any ideas where these canards came from? Such an awesome 33:bowdown1: Front bumper/splitter is pretty slick also


----------



## Speedycarsales (Oct 3, 2010)

Crazy pics!


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice.
Very nice.:chuckle:
Cheers Matty,good pics.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Initial P! said:


> Any ideas where these canards came from? Such an awesome 33:bowdown1: Front bumper/splitter is pretty slick also





Does anyone have a link for this car, it looks a mean as f**k


----------



## h8skyliner33GTR (Nov 9, 2010)

For that white r33, the bumper is a dry carbon fiber bumper sold by a company called Electra and MSRP in around 2005 was 520,000yen


----------



## h8skyliner33GTR (Nov 9, 2010)

correction. make that the whole bumper and spoiler lip assembly listed for 514,500yen in the 2007 edition of hyperrev. Theyre website is electra-cps dot com but it doesnt list the price and says that they are only made to order. As for the carbon canards, Im about 99% sure that they are the ones from Hasemi Sports and retail for 46,200yen. Hope this helps if anyone wants the same parts.


----------

